# Engine rebuild kits



## Guest (Aug 1, 2003)

I was lookin around for engine rebuild kits for a 91-94 240sx. I only came across one. Anyone know of sites to buy 1 from? Also, how much on average would installation cost to have it done? Cause my dad and i dont have the time to do it ourselves. Just curious for price estimate. Thanks


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

Your cheapest option is looking for a low to mid miles engine and just swaping out. that would be cheaper then rebuilding just for stock unless you do it all your self.

Difrent companys that make rebuild kits are Filpro, Topline, and some others i cant think of. you should be able to pick them up from any autozone, checker, or NAPA auto stores. for just a gasket set (no pistons, rings, or timing chain parts) your looking around 250, with pistons and timing chain, and new oilpump i would say anyware from 400-550.

To have a machinic do the build or a machine shop, could cost you anyware from 450-1000, and if machine shop could be more depending on machine work you have done.

your best bet is to look for a used engine, they could cost anyware from 250-700 depending on miles and year. and i would belive you could use anyware from 91-95 (sense 95 was the last year from the OBD1 emissions) or i am sure JWT could give you info on thats needed for a 96-98 engine.

if you plane on building the engine up for turbo (really the only logical choice sense your already going to be spending alot) you might want to look at an SR swap or the like as an alternative (could end up costing you less, and you would be losts faster.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2003)

so basicly just keep the engine thats in it, ill be getting the car at end of month, and ill make sure its less than 125k miles. Then save up and get enough for a swap? How much do the swaps cost (like for good swaps)? Im new to the 240's, cause i own a 95 corolla right now. I know all bout those, hehe. Apperciate your info and advice all.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

My resoning for not rebuilding is because i already have and wish i wouldnt have. it might be just because of all the problem that i have had (mainly with the machine shop that has done the work) but i have had to replace new parts already on the engine, and might even have to rebuild it again. I also kick my self for as much as i spent, well over 3k. well lets just say for what i spent i could have a SR, with new rad, FMIC, electiric fan, pulleys, b&m short shifter, and a LSD. and it would have been done sooner.

stuff i have done to it
JE forged pistons
forged rods (cant remember brand)
JWT cam
3 angle valve job
port and polish
port mached intake/exhaust
and some other stuff

If you want to rebuild and setup for turbo, the best prices i have seen for pistons and rods are www.realnissan.com wish they would have had them for sale when i did mine.

for SR swap and other engine info check out
www.240sx.org
www.srswap.com
www.jspec.com
www.enjukuracing.com

there are more out there, but they have all been around for a long time and i have worked with most of them and fully recomend them.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

that sux joerc240sx.. it's a bummer ur ka didn't work out as well as planned..

GO SR!!!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

give me ur KA, i'll take it


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

sell it for 2k, parts alone (rods, pistons, cam) are worth 1500, ah jk i cant sell it.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i wouldn't be able to sell anything from my 240sx.. there's too muhc emotional attachment..


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Wow, You should've just saved your money for a down payment on a Skyline Gt-t, those are great and are kinda like the 240's older cousin.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

shoulda coulda woulda. if i would have know it was going to give me problems like this. hindsight is a bitch.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i'd drop my 240 like its hot if i could get a 4runner, then i'll be ridin on spinners with 4 12's in the back

gotta love the thug-a-nomics


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

yo moderator, donot post this, why are you aint banning a bunch of these fools. ima fool, but these ppl are worse. damn, ban them already. or put me back, the chaos couldnt get any worse if you let em on there.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

lionel - who are the fools here? i tried to give him some advice from my own expirence, sorry if that makes me a fool, although I dont see how.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

lionel said:


> *yo moderator, donot post this, why are you aint banning a bunch of these fools. ima fool, but these ppl are worse. damn, ban them already. or put me back, the chaos couldnt get any worse if you let em on there. *


you can only be banned for doing something wrong, wut is anyone doing that is wrong?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

lionel..where the hell have u been??


----------

